# Milbank Stand-by Generator 20kw



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

From the manual: "Should the SynapSwitch™ malfunction, it will communicate with the generator and cause a Fault Code 8 (FC-8) on the generator. If this should occur, contact your service personnel to repair the SynapSwitch™"

Did you do this? What did they say?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

If you have issues with a SynapSwitch ATS, please contact Milbank at 816-410-7346 ext.7 or at [email protected]. 

From








Milbank - Milbank is No Longer Selling Generators


If you are having issues with a generator, here are the appropriate manufacturers to contact.




milbankworks.com


----------



## Gunner62 (Jan 5, 2021)

cuba_pete said:


> From the manual: "Should the SynapSwitch™ malfunction, it will communicate with the generator and cause a Fault Code 8 (FC-8) on the generator. If this should occur, contact your service personnel to repair the SynapSwitch™"
> 
> Did you do this? What did they say?


Thanks for the reply. I'll look into this and update in a week or so.


cuba_pete said:


> From the manual: "Should the SynapSwitch™ malfunction, it will communicate with the generator and cause a Fault Code 8 (FC-8) on the generator. If this should occur, contact your service personnel to repair the SynapSwitch™"
> 
> Did you do this? What did they say?





MikeFL said:


> If you have issues with a SynapSwitch ATS, please contact Milbank at 816-410-7346 ext.7 or at [email protected].
> 
> From
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------

